# Ucspi sslserver - help in compiling



## twister100 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi 
I'm new to FreeBSD, I need help to compile ucspi sslserver .

I'm using FreeBSD 12, the package contains the old version of sslserver.

I want to compile/install the latest version ucspi-ssl 0.11.6a





__





						UCSPI-SSL
					





					www.fehcom.de
				




I run package/install it fails with some error 

What's the right way to compile in FreeBSD, I have done the same in Ubuntu
Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2021)

twister100 said:


> I'm using freebsd 12, the package contains the old version of sslserver.
> 
> I want to compile/install the latest version ucspi-ssl 0.11.6a


Ask the maintainer if they're willing and able to update it.


----------



## twister100 (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks for your response, will email them, That's going to take time, can someone help me compile the source ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2021)

Look at the original port, it uses some specific settings to build it. And "it fails with some error" doesn't give us much to work with. What's the error?

sysutils/ucspi-ssl
Note that it has various dependencies. 


```
root@molly:/usr/ports/sysutils/ucspi-ssl # make build-depends-list
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.32
root@molly:/usr/ports/sysutils/ucspi-ssl # make run-depends-list
/usr/ports/sysutils/ucspi-tcp
/usr/ports/security/ca_root_nss
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.32
```


----------



## twister100 (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you all. The issue is resolved by manually changing include folders and lib path in the package

Appreciate the help


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2021)

twister100 said:


> That's going to take time, can someone help me compile the source ?


If you want to speed things up and help out, update the port, create a PR and add your patches: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/ (Yes, anyone can submit updates, maintainers are usually quite appreciative if you provide good patches)


----------

